
American Airlines International 'Economy' Class - rolld10
http://www.businessinsider.com/american-airlines-international-economy-class-2013-1?op=1#ixzz2JIlmxu88
======
pedalpete
This person clearly hasn't traveled international in a long time and therefore
had very low expectations.

International flights over a certain distance have to serve food.

The only international flight I've been on in the last 3 years which did not
have in-seat entertainment was American Airlines flights.

What surprises me most is that we have been unable to find a seating
configuration which provides a better use of space than just rows of seats.

Seeing as most people would likely be more comfortable lying down, wouldn't it
in some way make more sense to stack people in little pods vertically?

------
mh_yam
I've never been in an international flight without at least one meal, and
these days many long-haul routes have new aircraft with adequate in-flight
entertainment -- yes, even on US carriers. It really depends on the specific
aircraft. I know from experience that some international American 777s do have
power ports in economy (as well as personal monitors). 767s are being retired
or upgraded, and Zurich-New York is not a 'core' route for most airlines so it
makes sense that the equipment was a little dated.

